
Uber chaos continues as investors go head to head - rising-sky
https://www.theverge.com/2017/8/11/16135612/uber-invenstors-benchmark-suit-travis-kalanick
======
CamelCaseName
This is quite fascinating to me as it's the first time I've seen this kind of
struggle between investors.

Are there similar high profile stories of investor infighting? What goes
differently when this happens in a public company rather than a private one?

